# So, how far can you walk a 9 week old puppy?



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

I took my puppy out tonight for her first walk on a leash. Let's just say she was not pleased. She fought me for about 3/4 of a block, even going so far as to nip at my pants... Then she fell in line for a bit..... then she just laid down....

Finally my one daughter came walking towards us, and the puppy decided to follow her home, and walked like a champ... but now she has barely moved in 3 hours... I would say we walked about 800 to 1000 feet in about 10 minutes.

Too much?


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

A tired puppy is a good puppy. 

It was only her first time on a leash so I am not surprised. After a week she will be begging to go for walks!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't actually be walking a 9 week old puppy anywhere that other dogs were likely to have been walked.


----------



## doggienuts (Aug 9, 2011)

It is good to have your puppy walk with you. Perhaps you should consider to make regular schedule to do this so that she get use to walk every morning. Beside, walking outside the house, can also train your puppy to potty at places where she comfortable, and can safe your house too...


----------



## Linz21 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was told to walk puppies 5minutes for every month of age. So for a 9 week old 10mins is plenty per day!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You normally don't want to walk a puppy outside where there were other dogs, until the Vet has given all three sets of vaccinations and given the OK. Walking in your yard is fine, but puppies under 12 weeks can get hot or tired quickly.

Training to walk on leash is good, as well as training to walk around the yard off-leash. If you can find a disease-free place that is safe to walk, then conditioning the pup to walk, increasing a quarter of a block each day, should be OK. In fact, if he can take it, you might see if he can walk twice a day...


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you think your puppy just needs to get a little used to the leash, I usually recommend attaching the leash to your puppy's collar and allowing them to walk around the house with it (always supervised). That way they realize that the leash isn't going to do them any harm and there's no reason to resist or fight when it's attached


----------

